# Goodbye Zeph and a late goodbye to Jericho



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

I found Zepher a few minutes ago laying on his side at the top of his tank, I have been treating him for sever fin rot for the past week or so. I'm glad that he isn't suffering anymore. This is also a late goodbye to my Girlfriend's fish Jericho who died of some sort of infection back in the first week of October. They were both little troopers and very pretty boys. I will miss them both.

Goodbye Zeph and Jer swim happily under the rainbow bridge <3


----------



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

but did you treat zepher when his fin rot wasn't as severe?


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

hey  cheer up








__________________


----------



## Marvel170 (Jan 2, 2012)

Monica12980- yes I was treating him, but it was bad from the start, his tail went from being a long flowing veiltail to plakat length in the span of a week.

BrookeandBubba- awwww thank you


----------

